# Is Jay Cutler Done Competing?



## Arnold (Nov 29, 2011)

*VIDEO: Jay Cutler Training 2011 on Vimeo*

*From Dave Palumbo:*


huge285 said:


> I heard that he's looking to drop massive amounts of muscle............he's already down to 250's......... I hear he's got a more mainstream project in the works......and I hear he's done competing for good! My sources also tell me that his torn biceps has not been fixed (and Jay has no intention on fixing it since he'll no longer be competing).


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Nov 29, 2011)

Hmm...


----------



## ZECH (Nov 29, 2011)

I hate it, but how long can a person stay at that level? Not long IMO.


----------



## fit4life (Nov 29, 2011)

good video, hate to see Jay wanting to have a new look @260lbs.  Gonna miss seeing him looking freaky big.  Couple hotties wking out in background!


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 29, 2011)

11:45-12:40   
Dude looked a little upset because Jay was using his weights


----------



## coach5 (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe he's just taking the advise that I heard a lot of during the Olympia weekend and trying to slim his waist and lean out. There were a lot of comments about all of the men having waists too big and swollen midsections. 

If he reinvents himself and can slim down his midsection while keeping the width of his back, he will destroy everyone including the "Gift" at next year's O.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Nov 29, 2011)

Think he looks good smaller, if you can call 270 small. Jays got plans, he will be successful at whatever they are.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 29, 2011)

He definitely knows how to market himself. And even before he was Mr. Olympia, the man was carrying a ton of sponsors.

I'd like to see him get his biceps repaired and get back on stage, but if he's ready to say farewell that's a good call, too, imo. He has been on top/2nd place forever. 

He can slim down and be an active former Mr. Olympia. Should get into training, contest promotion if acting or whatever other project he has planned doesn't pan out.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks! good video.

curious to see what jay has planned!


----------



## big60235 (Nov 30, 2011)

I feel that there is a movie deal in the works. He had been travel to LA quiet often starting about a month before the Olyimpia. I am not saying he would not get back on stage again. He could make a massive amount of money per year with promotions, training, sponsors, and doing smaller shows or international shows.


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 2, 2011)

big60235 said:


> I feel that there is a movie deal in the works. He had been travel to LA quiet often starting about a month before the Olyimpia. I am not saying he would not get back on stage again. He could make a massive amount of money per year with promotions, training, sponsors, and doing smaller shows or international shows.



He was going to be Hercules. Thats what he had said in one of his videos.


----------



## GFR (Dec 2, 2011)

Jay being an "actor" would be a laugh riot.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Dec 2, 2011)

He had a good run.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 2, 2011)

I know this is a little off the subject, but I would love to know with all truthfullness, a log, detailed to the max of every compound he used throughout his entire pro career and how it changed over the years. I mean amounts,timing, and all new compounds added over time. I can only imagine, but he may have kept it very simple or it could be beyond complicated. I wonder if he had chemists help him and make him some unattainable compounds that only a few in the world would even know about. Or, he could have just used the same stuff we all use, just worked his way up to large doses, and maybe some chems no one knows about? Sorry, but I would LOVE to know what he actually has taken and how he got it. O.K., I think Im a little out their on this, but still, wouldnt it be cool to really really know! I don't beleive anyone will truelly know except god and jay and his very closest people so I'd not beleive what anyone says he has taken. Jay would have to take me to his house or where ever his gears hgh ect are, and show me. I hope I wouldnt be dissapointed. no one will ever know!!!


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 3, 2011)

^ All muscle-tech brah!



But seriously, I'm sure no one will ever know as well.


----------



## GFR (Dec 3, 2011)

slownsteady said:


> I know this is a little off the subject, but I would love to know with all truthfullness, a log, detailed to the max of every compound he used throughout his entire pro career and how it changed over the years. I mean amounts,timing, and all new compounds added over time. I can only imagine, but he may have kept it very simple or it could be beyond complicated. I wonder if he had chemists help him and make him some unattainable compounds that only a few in the world would even know about. Or, he could have just used the same stuff we all use, just worked his way up to large doses, and maybe some chems no one knows about? Sorry, but I would LOVE to know what he actually has taken and how he got it. O.K., I think Im a little out their on this, but still, wouldnt it be cool to really really know! I don't beleive anyone will truelly know except god and jay and his very closest people so I'd not beleive what anyone says he has taken. Jay would have to take me to his house or where ever his gears hgh ect are, and show me. I hope I wouldnt be dissapointed. no one will ever know!!!


Good luck with that.

Jay over on MD a few months ago said in response to me making fun of his listed 34'' waist, said that it was 34'' in contest shape. Any fool can see his waist is at least 40'' in contest shape.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> Jay over on MD a few months ago said in response to me making fun of his listed 34'' waist, said that it was 34'' in contest shape. Any fool can see his waist is at least 40'' in contest shape.



Waist measurement clearly varies depending on where the tape is placed.







Jay places his tape measure _around his neck_ when measuring his waist? 

Shopped?






And anyone know what Bruce Lee's waist measured?






If you use Jay's tape then Bruce had an eighteen-inch waist.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 3, 2011)

270 is small nowadays? Damn he is still fucking huge.


----------



## gmayes (Dec 4, 2011)

that video is from the future .it's dated Nov 8,2012!


----------



## thenameless (Dec 7, 2011)

i doubt it, even though muscle tech gave him a crappy contract


----------

